# Libre questions



## robert@fm (Jun 28, 2016)

I have been reading a lot on here about the Freestyle Libre, and would like to get myself one, but I have a few questions.

Firstly, I have late-stage CKD hence have to restrict my fluid intake to 1.5 litres daily (preferably 1 or less). Would the Libre work properly on me?

Also, it seems that all Libre users on here wear the sensor on their arm. This is a problem for me; I have had a fistula made in my left wrist, for when I need to go on dialysis, so that arm must be kept clear (no blood samples, cannulas, blood-pressure cuffs, etc). Which also means that I can't wear a sensor on my right arm either, as that arm needs to be kept clear for blood pressure tests.  Is there any other suitable site?


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> I have been reading a lot on here about the Freestyle Libre, and would like to get myself one, but I have a few questions.
> 
> Firstly, I have late-stage CKD hence have to restrict my fluid intake to 1.5 litres daily (preferably 1 or less). Would the Libre work properly on me?
> 
> Also, it seems that all Libre users on here wear the sensor on their arm. This is a problem for me; I have had a fistula made in my left wrist, for when I need to go on dialysis, so that arm must be kept clear (no blood samples, cannulas, blood-pressure cuffs, etc). Which also means that I can't wear a sensor on my right arm either, as that arm needs to be kept clear for blood pressure tests.  Is there any other suitable site?


Hi Robert. I think you'd have to talk to Abbott about the fluids situation before you shelled out, they are supposed to work best when you are hydrated. I guess it might depend on whether your body has adapted to low fluid intake, or whether you are permanently dehydrated.
The back of the arm is the 'official' place to stick the sensor, because I believe this is where Abbott tested it, but I know that people on Libre Facebook groups discuss other sites, abdomen, for example, and have had success using them. The only problem I think you might have is, if you had a dodgy sensor and told Abbott you'd put it somewhere else, they might be more reluctant to replace it.


----------



## pav (Jun 29, 2016)

People are using the sensor on the tops of the legs and getting good results, though not approved for use there. Myself not using the Libre at the moment as found that the results read a fair bit lower than my meter and at the price they are, they are not really an option. I have one sensor left which I will use closer to my next check up to get the reports off it.

If you are on facebook ther is a good group of Libre users and helpful info. https://www.facebook.com/groups/748445301888935/


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 29, 2016)

> Which also means that I can't wear a sensor on my right arm either, as that arm needs to be kept clear for blood pressure tests.



I wouldn't have thought this would have an impact, you wear the Libre quite high up on your arm (in the gap between your shoulder and your tricep), so it shouldn't ever make contact with a blood pressure cuff.



> The only problem I think you might have is, if you had a dodgy sensor and told Abbott you'd put it somewhere else, they might be more reluctant to replace it.



Umm....if I had a dodgy sensor and was trying to get Abbott to send me a replacement, I would probably just omit to mention it if I'd put it somewhere other than officially recommended.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 29, 2016)

I've heard people also say that the sensors work perfectly well in your abdomen too, it's just that they aren't licensed for anywhere other than your upper arm.  Which presumably means they weren't fully tested on any other part of the body, but doesn't mean that they don't work there!


----------



## SlowRunner (Jun 29, 2016)

I have seen in other forums that there are a lot of people out them on the "pocket" area if the thigh. Was thinking of trying that myself xx


----------



## VICTOR HILL (May 5, 2017)

hi robert
senser   works for me on both arms ok have a fistula  on left  arm  also kidney transplant and i find that i run this with my pump meter  blood test  to on spirit combo pump   not far out to
both pump is more accurate on blood test  indeed  have found out that at night  2/3 days all trend well  say 7/8 all night right till 7 pm   then one night it shots up to 16mml   at 3 am stays that way till i get up then it inject say 4 unit actrapid   by syringe  the change needle and pump lines and a new site do bolus for breakfast
the trouble is with me too many years of injections    and i have bad  sites
costs you know   £50-00   sensor  £50-00  meter    14 days cost wise p/day  £3-58  but is well worth the money   i know a type  2 so he can see what  food and excise does to him,
those off us who like to use modern latest  gadgets that keep us well  will find the cost outlays the benefit    as i am a lucky kidney transplant  person of 11 years
also these are on the next  list      israel  blood sugars measured  by an ear lob machine and london   blood sugars  measured by sensor on thumb
so whatever you do   keep well
        ON  insulin 59 yearssss vic


----------



## mikeyB (May 6, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> I have been reading a lot on here about the Freestyle Libre, and would like to get myself one, but I have a few questions.
> 
> Firstly, I have late-stage CKD hence have to restrict my fluid intake to 1.5 litres daily (preferably 1 or less). Would the Libre work properly on me?
> 
> Also, it seems that all Libre users on here wear the sensor on their arm. This is a problem for me; I have had a fistula made in my left wrist, for when I need to go on dialysis, so that arm must be kept clear (no blood samples, cannulas, blood-pressure cuffs, etc). Which also means that I can't wear a sensor on my right arm either, as that arm needs to be kept clear for blood pressure tests.  Is there any other suitable site?


Using the sensor on your left arm will cause no problem whatsoever. The small hair-like needle only sits in subcutaneous tissue, so has no more effect on your fistula than a bee sting on that arm, though pain free.  And as Deus x has said, you can wear it high enough on the back of your arm to be out of range of even the widest blood pressure cuff. I know, because I've done it.


----------



## Ljc (May 6, 2017)

Hi Robert.  I hope you can use a Libre , mine has helped me a lot more than an ordinary meter as you can see the trends and the graph shows when things are going right or wrong since you last scan. 
As has already been said, it supposed to go high up on the back of your are, so it shouldn't interfere with BP cuffs.
As @mikeyB said the needle is tiny, I believe the width of a couple of hairs , it's short too.


----------



## trophywench (May 6, 2017)

Thing is even with CKD etc - the amount you drink though limited, isn't supposed to be low enough to clinically dehydrate your skin - and if it is you'll have more of a problem than accurate readings from a Libre!


----------



## robert@fm (May 10, 2017)

Well, I've now ordered a Libre starter pack. I had a few problems (I had to interrupt my ordering for a couple of minutes while I created and saved a secure password, and for another couple of minutes while I installed a Firefox add-on to block Abbot's disabling of copy/paste; I hate it when web forms do that, it just makes life more difficult for legitimate customers while doing nothing for security; then found that I couldn't use PayPal because, both times I tried, I got a spurious "session timeout" notification), but I finally managed to pay by card despite the problems I've been having with card payment (my bank rejected a payment of just £20, even though it allowed a payment on the same card of nearly £1900 just the day before). Total cost including delivery, just short of £139. I hope I can get it to work.


----------



## Ljc (May 10, 2017)

Sorry you had such problems ordering your Libre. I hope you will be as satisfied with it as I am with mine.


----------



## Bloden (May 11, 2017)

Let us know how you get on with the Libre, Robert. I hope it helps.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 19, 2019)

Resurrecting this old thread.

Sensor expires tomorrow and going to try one on the thigh, past two sensors have been reading high and can't be relied on, maybe over usage there or damage from injections.  Do  know that the sensor is only licensed for use on the arm, but found this pubmed article that seems to suggest that the thigh and arms are comparable when it comes to accuracy https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29381253

Anyone tried the thighs?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 19, 2019)

Conversely I’ve seen trial data showing that places other than the arm give poorer results than the recommended ‘back of arm’ location.

There are users who get good results with alternative locations, but there is reason behind the Abbott recommendations. There are Clarke error grids in the UK users FB group that show the difference in reliability.

Of course YDMV, and you’ll only ever know for yourself by trying it, but general feeling is it’s better in the arm.

Any particular reason why the arm isn’t working for you?


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 19, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Resurrecting this old thread.
> 
> Sensor expires tomorrow and going to try one on the thigh, past two sensors have been reading high and can't be relied on, maybe over usage there or damage from injections.  Do  know that the sensor is only licensed for use on the arm, but found this pubmed article that seems to suggest that the thigh and arms are comparable when it comes to accuracy https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29381253
> 
> Anyone tried the thighs?


I have not tried any sites other than back of arm so cannot comment on reliability elsewhere.

I do find my sensors read higher when I am high and lower when I am low. If they are out by more than I am used to  I use this as a trigger to drink more water, since the level of hydration is important.  A useful reminder.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 19, 2019)

All these subcutaneous sensors and their readers run with algorithms - Libre expects the sensor to be on the upper arm. That’s how they have built the software. Stick it somewhere else and it still thinks it’s on the upper arm, but don’t expect it to be accurate. And as has been mentioned, Abbott won’t replace sensors that have been fitted outwith their instructions. 

You can spend an entertaining afternoon taking BG samples from various parts of your anatomy. They’ll all be different.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys.



everydayupsanddowns said:


> Any particular reason why the arm isn’t working for you?



No idea, the libre can be very accurate at times and other times way out.  Say on injections, if you get poor absorption at a injection site then you would move to another site and use the previous less often, so really I'm just experimenting to see how things go.  As great as the libre is, it can be extremely frustrating when you know your bg has been in range for many hours but the libre says otherwise. 



SB2015 said:


> I do find my sensors read higher when I am high and lower when I am low. If they are out by more than I am used to I use this as a trigger to drink more water, since the level of hydration is important. A useful reminder.



Absolutely, good advice.  Always well hydrated, big tea drinker and have a few glasses of water each day, even take one to bed.



mikeyB said:


> All these subcutaneous sensors and their readers run with algorithms - Libre expects the sensor to be on the upper arm. That’s how they have built the software. Stick it somewhere else and it still thinks it’s on the upper arm, but don’t expect it to be accurate. And as has been mentioned, Abbott won’t replace sensors that have been fitted outwith their instructions.
> 
> You can spend an entertaining afternoon taking BG samples from various parts of your anatomy. They’ll all be different.



See that as a positive thing if the libre still thinks its being used on the arm.  The study in the pubmed article was small admittedly, but looking on youtube and other forms of social media there is some positive feedback on alternative sites for the libre.  Aware that Abbott won't replace the sensor if not used as instructed, so if the experiment fails  won't  be asking for a replacement.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 20, 2019)

Well in for a penny in for a pound, sensor in outer thigh, will report back with updates.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 20, 2019)

Not a bad start, about to eat soon and libre scan says 8.1 whereas bg reading is 7.1


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 21, 2019)

Good start to the day, bg 6.2 and libre scan 6.5, so far it looks like the thigh is another option to using the arms, time will tell.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 21, 2019)

Still working out well, most the sensor has been out is 0.6, previous sensors were out by as much 2.

Sorry Robert for taking over your thread temporalily.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 24, 2019)

Brief update, sensor still working fine on the thigh, woke this morning with a bg of 5.0 with a libre scan of 5.4 

To avoid dislodging the sensor  I've stuck a Mepore dressing over it, when this one expires will be using other thigh.


----------

